# Causeway Bait and Tackle!



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi---with Fishing Season Right Around The Corner, I Would Like To Introduce Myself To Those Of You That Don't Know Me, My Name Is Linda And I'm Operater Of Of "causeway Sporting Goods" Aka As "causeway Bait And Tackle". We Are Located On The East Side Of Mosquito Lake On Rt.88. We Have Been In Business For More Then 50 Years. My Dad, Dan Galbincea Inventor Of The "erie Dearie Lure" Built The Building In 1953. Over The Years We Have Heard A Lot Of Fish Stories, And Are Waiting To Hear Yours. Our Customers Are Like Family.
We Have Fishing And Hunting Licences, Live Bait, Beverages ,snacks Ice, Beer And A Large Selection Of Tackle.
We Rent Boats And Boats/motors. And We Have The Only Launch Ramp In Ohio That Has ----launching With Asssistance.
We Are Open 365 Days A Year. 
Spring Hours Will Be 5:30a.m.-10:00p.m Monday Thru Thurs.
5:30a.m.-1:00 A.m. Friday
5:00a.m.-1:00 A.m. Saturday
5:00a.m.-10:00P.M. Sunday

Winter Hours Are 6:00a.m.-6:00p.m.

A Web Site Is In The Making And Will Have Fishing Reports, Weather Reports And Pictures Of What Customers Are Catching.
I Will Write Later When I Get Our Www Address.

Call Us Anytime For A Fishing Report--330-637-7076

Hope To Seee Ya Soon!!!!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Looking forward to the website Linda. I used to get a charge out of teasing your Dad about what the best erie lure was for walleye. Of course you know which one he always picked. Really miss the gentle digs we used to give one another. I think I first met your dad when I was about seven. I can remember him netting his own minnows up at erie and bringing them down here to sell in the shop you are running now. So you know I am no spring chicken myself. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Be sure to post the link on the site and I'll put it in my favorites. I'm about 1 and 1/2 hours from 'squito and have ice fished it a couple of times. If I have up to date reports, I would be more inclined to fish it more. (I'll also need bait!!  )

By the way, I think it is awesome that your dad invented the Erie Dearie. Caught tons of walleye on them bad boys as I'm sure everyone else has also!!

Take Care!
Sam


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

CYA soon... Always stop by when your open just to see what is hitting what and where...


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

*papaperch, sounds like you knew my dad well. it will be 8 years ago in june that he past away. we all sure miss him. i wish he was here now to help me deal with this new park pride pass issue. i know he would have known how to fight it. it is really going to hurt our businesss, because we lease from the division of parks and recreation. everythng 20 feet west of our store belongs to the state. now if someone rents a boat--they have to pay an extra $5.00 to get to it. and those that launch from here
have to pay the launching fee plus the $5.00 to get to the ramp. it's not going to be fun trying to explain this to our customers,and i'm sure we will lose some customers. 
and i'm very upset over this.
i did go to columbus to testify a the hearing. and it looks like our hands are tied.
i was told if i didn't agree with their plan i could drop my lease and they could always chain it off. at that point--. i shut up.*


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Never say it is too late on the pay to park BS
Check out this thread 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22107
I have listed ways to fight using our state senators and they have responded as I hoped and have sponsored bills to stop this BS...
also check out this link to see that Taft is not going to use the money for the state parks but to add to the general fund
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23879


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Linda , if I remember right I believe my dad worked with your dad at mill before he started bait shop. I remember we always stopped there to get the lake shiners as bait. My dad always preferred them to fat heads. It was always THE place to stop to get the latest info on the CROSSWAY fishing situation. My dad was an avid angler and we went at least 2 - 4 times a week. This was shortly after you dad opened the shop. I remained a regular customer until the shop was run by someone that was not a member of your family.

I returned when your dad resumed control of the operation. I dont think your dad ever knew my name but he sure loved to cross horns with me on fishing. I started out as a " If it aint a bass it aint really a fish " fisherman. I gradually became a panfish pursuer. Your dad was a " If it aint a walleye it aint really a fish" and he never did change far as I know.

On the park pride pass issue , you will find some staunch allies here. Clyde aka "trkyhtr" has been on top of this from the getgo. It has its share of supporters here too but only because they happen to believe the politicians rhetoric. I offered to go to work for any of the supporters of this and deliver the same job performance these politicians have given us. It may sound awful corny but the politicians are our employees. We hire them when we VOTE for them. I am so sorry that this issue has the potential to affect your effort to continue your familys heritage. I offer you the 101's screaming eagles motto " Pity the poor B******S , they got us surrounded, "adopted after the seige of Bastonge during WWII. Take care.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi Guys And Gals, 
I Will Be Doing My Spring Order Within The Next Few Days. If There Is Anything Anybody Needs Me To Special Order, Let Me Know. If We Don't Have It-we Will Order It For You. Also Let Me Know What Items You Have Heard Alot About, And What's Your Favorite Tackle Lures, Line ,rods And Reels,and Etc.. -it Helps Me With My Spring Order. Thanks Linda


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

If U could please post the days and hours your open and a good supply of jigs and minnows and Ill be happy!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Jig- check out the first post, the hours of operation are listed.

I have a camper on Mosquito. I stop in Causeway Bait every weekend. They always have evrything needed for a days fishing. They also employ the cutest girls you will ever see working in a baitshop.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I read that a week ago and after posting this I thought about that! Thanks I might be up there wed mornin!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

You're Too Funny. The Girls Read Your Post,hetfieldinn. They Thought It Was Cute. 
I Think You Are Now One Of Their Favorite Customers. Nice Compliment. Thanks


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Ice Is Starting To Float Out There. It Was All Clear On The South Side On 88, But I See That Some Of It Has Come Up To The Causeawy Again. Not Much , But Some. Hope It Will Shift Out Of Here By Tomorrow. Linda


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Nothin like live bait and ladies


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

There is nothing like waking up early in the morning, making the trip up to Mosquito, stopping at the baitshop, and having a warm welcome from the young ladies at the store. I always leave the bait store in a good mood with hopes of having a good day.

Anything I could ever need to fish Mosquito is in your store and then some. I especially like the the boat plug supply you have, as we all know I sure do have problems with remembering everything for my boat.

Too all the ladies, your smile makes a differance too some of us as we are barley awake.

Lets get the fish on!!!!!!

flash-----------------------------------------------out


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Ksuflash...thanks For Reminding Me _i Forgot To Order My Boat Plugs This Year._ I'll Have A Good Supply Of Them When I Get Them. And Thanks For Everything Else You Said. Linda


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Hmmmmmm boat plugs........................................ I forgot about that one morning. lol
lol


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

how about a picture of those cute employees,lol


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

The Dock Boys?????? LOL..................................LINDA


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

hahahaa....


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

didn't make it out yesterday Linda...
how was the fishing?
THANKS


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

OUR WEBSITE ISN'T FINISHED YET , BUT YOU CAN CHECK OUT WHAT IS DONE. THERE IS A LOT MORE TO COME. 
WWW.CAUSEWAYSPORTINGGOODS.COM 
ANY SUGGESTIONS ARE GREATLY APPREICATED. LINDA


----------



## deepwater (Aug 6, 2005)

Need Help! What's A Good Bait For Catching Catfish?


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Hi Deepwater  I see that you are a new member to OGF... Awesome! You'll love it here  
About your catfish bait question, you should definitely look around the Catfish Thread to answer alot of your questions. That's where you'll find our "Catfish Experts" .
I can tell you from my own experience what has worked for me in the past though...
I/we have caught catfish (flatheads and Channel) on Shrimp (raw), liver, minnows, worms, and believe it or not, Gulp! 
Marcia


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

The Waders Are Getting Limits Of Nice Sized Walleyes Using Flor.grn Jigs And Minnows.
A Lot Of Smaller Sized Crappies Are Being Caught Off The Causeway.

Just A Little Note: Our Boat Rental Is Closed For The Season And Our Docks Will Be Taken Out This Week-end--but If You Want To Launch Feel Free To With Out Charge. We Will Leave 2 Sections In For You Until The Snow Flies.
We Will Be Open All Winter For Your Fishing Needs.
I'm Really Looking Foward To Seeing All The Ice Fisherman Again, And Remember You Can Park At Our Dock Area Anytime During The Winter.
I Will Try To Keep That Area Plowed Out For Ya.

Thank You For Your Business This Spring And Summer! We Appreicate You All.
Thanks, Linda


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep the lot cleaned Linda, I'm sure you will see several of us there this winter for a little ice time. Thanks for promoting us also. We'll be in touch with you here soon.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I Just Wanted To Wish You All A Very Merry Christmas And A Limit Out Year For 2006!!!! And A Big Thank You For Your Business This Past Year, We Appreciate You All. Thanks Again, Linda


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

Good Morning All. Merry Christmas. 

I am heading to Youngstown in about an hour. Maybe I can swing in and check out the cute employees in person this week.

Hopefully this cold misty rain will quit... my luck it will turn to snow. And I can get a line wet.


WAR


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

All The Cute Employees Are Laid-off For The Winter. You're Stuck With Me Or My Uncle Oscar. (but We're Nice And Friendly) Thanks Linda


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Not to worry Linda we'll Keep you, that's for sure.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

rats, i wanted to see them too, but still enjoy coming to your baitshop, you and your uncle are some of the friendliest peoples i know


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

I have to admit... I forgot all about stopping by. I got in the Christmas Spirit when I walked in the door to a new tackle box from my Mother in Law... and never looked back.

I am home in Indy already. 

I will stop next time. I promise. And who knows... maybe the hotties will be back to work, not that you aren't good enough of course.



WAR


----------



## starguitar (Mar 7, 2006)

deepwater said:


> Need Help! What's A Good Bait For Catching Catfish?


I have never went wrong with nightcrawlers with a nice sized waited down to the bottom of the lake!! My other secret weapon, is a rooster tail.. They go crazy on these!! Wait I will usually do is use a rooster tail and bait with a worm.. Then if thats not working... I mix these three ingrediants together...
on piece bread, yam, and peanut butter... I am telling this is killer.. If there are cats you will catch!!


----------

